# Recently Certified CPC-A



## thomasa3april (May 3, 2016)

Hello my name is April Rosenberger. I am a newly credentialed CPC-A as of December 05, 2015. I am posting my resume in hopes of being offered a coding position,rather it be remote or in the outpatient setting. My email is thomasa3april@aol.com and my phone number is 740-988-0199. 

April Rosenberger
1354 Russ Road Jackson, Ohio 45640
Thomasa3april@aol.com
740-988-0199/ 740-710-2356

Objective
Highly capable, resourceful and detail-oriented person, seeking job opportunities to demonstrate medical administrative strengths. Solid work history showing a track record of efficiency and accuracy. Proven ability to meet deadlines in high-pressure environments with keen attention to detail. Backed by academic qualifications and extensive course work in Medical Billing and Coding procedures. Take pride in keeping a professional appearance and attitude while on the job. Committed to patient confidentiality and satisfaction.

Education

Daymar College
Jackson, Ohio 45640
Billing and Coding Specialist-Associate of Applied Science
September 2013
Graduated with highest honors-Summa Cum Laude.
Completed 90 hours of internship at Pike CAC-Family Health Center in Billing and Coding.
Certified Professional Coder (CPA-A) 
ID: 01373878
Certificate of ICD-10 –CM Proficiency
A.B.L.E
Ohio Department of Higher Education
Columbus, Ohio
614-466-6000
G.E.D.
June 2002

Experience

Adena Hospital 
October 2014 to January 2015
Chillicothe, Ohio                                                                                                                                              
740-779-7500                                                                                                                                    
40 hours per week
Data Entry:
Pay close attention to detail in assuring correct billing for physicians.
Took proper steps to make sure codes were correct.
Corrected codes of any indiscretions.
Prepared codes that were no longer applicable for supervisor’s discretion.
Assisted with necessary paperwork to be mailed.
Operated fax machine.
Filed codes in proper filing system.
Removed duplicate codes.
Proofread all codes before billing.

Bellisio Foods
January 2014 to July 2014
Jackson, Ohio
740-286-5505
40 hours per week
Line Assembly:
Assuring the products met company standards.
Work at a fast pace to ensure production standards are met while not compromising product quality.
Pay close attention to detail in sanitation of equipment to meet company and health department standards.
Tear down and clean-up work station.

Daymar College
October 2012 to June 2013
Jackson, Ohio
740-286-1554
30 hours per week
Federal Work Study:
Use standard filing practices and procedures to file student financial aid files in an orderly fashion.
Assist the college in various capacities to ensure a positive student experience.
Operated fax machine.
Assisted with necessary paperwork to be mailed.
Helped distribute books to students. 

Bellisio Foods
January 2010 to December 2010
Jackson, Ohio
740-286-5505
40 hours per week
Quality Control:
Measuring and assuring the products met company standards.
Work at a fast pace to ensure production standards are met while not compromising product quality.
Pay close attention to detail in sanitation of equipment to meet company and health department standards.
Tear down and clean-up work station.

O’Bleness Memorial Hospital
November 2005 to November 2008
Athens, Ohio
740-592-9285
40 hours per week
Phlebotomist:
Took blood from patients ranging from newborn to the elderly.
Placed orders in the computer.
Filed paper work and completed stat draws when needed.
Stocked drawing room with necessary supplies.
Ensured lab was tidy and up to code. 
Answered telephone with courtesy and respect.
Interacted with patients in a professional manner.


Skills
Certificate of Completion:
The Privacy Rule and Health Care Practice: October 2011
HIPAA Security Basics for the Health Care Workforce: September 2011
Venipuncturist: 2004

Honors List:
Fall 2011
Winter 2012
Spring 2012
Summer 2012
Fall 2012
Winter 2013
Summer 2013

Knowledge of the Following:
Medical Terminology
Anatomy & Physiology 1&2
Health Care Delivery Systems 
ICD-9
ICD-10
Medical Office Management
Procedural Coding
Claims Processing-1500
Claims Procesing-UB-92
DME, Modifiers & Chart Analysis
Comprehensive Coding
Pathophysiology



Reference

Eric Womeldorf
Daymar College
Jackson, Ohio 45640
740-286-1554/ 740-988-7432
Career Services Rep/ Adjunct Instructor and Former Supervisor

Denis Haney-Hurley
Daymar College
Jackson, Ohio 45640
740-464-1434
Adjunct Instructor and Former Billing and Coding Instructor

Brad Stewart
Personal Reference of 20 Years
Plant Manager at Southern Ohio Sands
Beaver, Ohio 45613
740-226-1801/ 740-710-9538

Paula Floyd
Personal Reference of 8 Years
240 Florence Ave
Jackson, Ohio 45640
740-979-5413


----------



## mcsluyter (May 8, 2016)

*Cpc-a*

April:

I invite you to post your profile at CodersDirect.com

All CPC-As have their contact information in the viewable narrative that is seen by hundreds of employers routinely. We are focusing in on smaller practices to let them know about CPC-As and ask that they consider them for openings.

There is no charge or fee for posting. We also started a free employer job board to encourage job postings. Please check postings weekly.

Any questions please contact me.

Rich Simon
Rsimon@CodersDirect.com
https://www.linkedin.com/in/richard-simon-23927922


----------

